# 2009 Simplon Pavo - Any Thoughts???



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the Simplon Pavo? If so, I'd like to hear what you might have to say regarding this frame.

The only information I could find is that what is on their website: www.simplon.com and the review in Tour Magazine.


----------

